

Groupon thinks Alexander Hamilton was president - reuven
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/groupon-celebrates-presidents-day-by-honoring-alexander-hamilton-2014-02-14-111594018

======
howardr
I can't tell if this is corporate trolling or not

